# Discoloration on hardwood floors. Need help!!



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

I took off the carpet in my house so I could refinish the hardwood floors underneath. I have a few decent size spots that are stained from spills . I don't think I will be able to sand the stains out becuase they look like they go pretty deep into the wood. Just curious if there is a way to bleach out the stains or use something to minimize the appearance. Also would putting a wood stain on it help.


Thanks


----------



## dokuhaku (Sep 15, 2008)

*no response?*

Though I cant help you, I am suprised that not a single response was posted. What gives? :blink:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Stain may help. There are also products called Wood Bleach that will lift the stain out of the wood. The main problem with this is that they lift the natural color out as well and give you more of a white look to the wood.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

We really frown on the DIY crowd, posting DIY questions here.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Since he has 98 posts and has been a member for a while as a roofer. What makes him a DIY, besides he is doing flooring and he is a roofer. Still a contractor, and is asking advice from a contracting forum.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Not to mention that the original post is almost 2 years old.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya that too. I don't think Floordude would have wanted the job anyway, hell of a commute from Texas to Minneapolis. LOL


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Ya that too. I don't think Floordude would have wanted the job anyway, hell of a commute from Texas to Minneapolis. LOL



You'd be surprised!!!! Although they pay the freight on my tools, buy any tools I forgot(they get to keep) and buy my plane ticket, along with a rental truck and a room with cable TV.

I have been flown to Colorado 2 times, Florida 2 times, Missouri once, Georgia once, and Michigan once. All in the last 7 years. They paid all expenses and paid my contract in full.

I like working local, so much better though. I know where all the supply houses are and I know this neck of the woods like the back of my hand.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had a guy move from my town to another state a 1000 miles away. He wanted me to pack my stuff and do a complete trim job on his house. It was just to much of a hassle tool wise. Plus the time away from my family. I don't think I would want to deal with the hassles. More power to ya.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Floordude said:


> ... I have been flown to Colorado 2 times, Florida 2 times, Missouri once, Georgia once, and *Michigan* once.


Now ain't that weird? I was paid last summer to fly down to Texas to do some work there. Go figure?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

you can not bleach a stain, it doens nothing except remove color pigment form the wood.. the stain is still there and will make a white spot if you leave it.. you need to sand the bleached spot and once you do, there is your stain..

You need proper tools and the floor needs to be snaded aggressively.. it needs to be "X"ed out.. cut at ooposite 45 degree angles, feathering back as not to remove too much from one loctaiton, then the floor can be straitened out.. Very few stains dont come out from sanding and they always look worse then they are( although some are)...
most wont put the work into the sanding which doenst take much..
Cant tell you how many times I have seen floors done with stains left in them,where contractor tells owner, they dont come out, replace it.. or do nothing...

lazy asses


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Cdat said:


> Now ain't that weird? I was paid last summer to fly down to Texas to do some work there. Go figure?



No, not weird at all. Your reputation, and knowing the right people that understood the extra cost to get you there, goes a long way.

I have driven to more local states, Oklahoma, Louisiana and just into Mississippi.

When you their guy, and they make you feel like a KING, it is hard to say NO! (plus they said I could hunt their property while there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

A mild Hydrogen Peroxide Solution may be of help. SPOT TEST FIRST!!!!


----------



## John S. (Mar 6, 2009)

THAT peroxide solution can leave white/light spots, that do not sand out. even if you criss-cross and straighten. i sanded a floor 3 times because the HO didn't believe that her solution left the floor with the light coloration. my advise is that you stay away from that peroxide solution


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

John S. said:


> THAT peroxide solution can leave white/light spots, that do not sand out. even if you criss-cross and straighten. i sanded a floor 3 times because the HO didn't believe that her solution left the floor with the light coloration. my advise is that you stay away from that peroxide solution



That is why one "Spot Tests"!


----------



## John S. (Mar 6, 2009)

hey malco, i have friends on that side of the county, i am in mamaroneck. are you in brooklyn or PA?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

What are the stains exactly?

My experience has been they will sand out if their coke, coffee, etc.

If they are pet stains (urine) forget it. Go to the carpet store. I've sanded the T&G to the nails (no kidding) and the stain was just as bad. There is some sort of oil in dog urine.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

john s. said:


> hey malco, i have friends on that side of the county, i am in mamaroneck. Are you in brooklyn or pa?



bk.....


----------



## woodfloorpro (Mar 6, 2009)

*Possibilities?*

Stains in wood flooring are always a guessing game prior to refinishing. Mostly you don't know if they will sand out or not but if they are minor then you can count on them a least looking better and if the goal isn't perfection then they usually match the character of the floor. During sanding put a little urethane or water on the spots to see what they are going to end up looking like. If they are major or if the desired goal is to eliminate them then board replacement works the best. It is easy to cut out and replace boards if you can be sure new flooring will match old flooring which sometimes is not the case. Some species of flooring like white oak will not be a perfect match as comparing very old to very new and relative for shorter time spans. I have found bleaching spots to be risky (finish compatibility) and only partially effective. The problem with bleaching is that after applying both components you end up with a raised grain and when you try to sand the raised grain you end up sanding through the bleaching and end up back where you started. The compatability issues are huge if you don't know what you are doing. For the most part board replacement is the way to go and will generally match existing flooring better then other alternatives. Mike


----------



## kaitlin (Mar 9, 2009)

Since you know you will eventually need to replace the sections I'd recommend doing it now. Other fixes will be costly and still may show. The floor would need to be sanded, treated with Natures Miracle or some other enzyme treatment, allowed to dry, bleached and then restained abd sealed. Thats a lot of work for a temporary fix.


----------

